# 10 Most Terrifying Movie Clowns



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agree or disagree and why? Have your own Top 10?

http://www.popcrunch.com/10-most-terrifying-movie-clowns-of-all-time/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Krusty the Clown is on that list! NOOOOOO!!!!!

I'm not surprised that Pennywise made #1. I couldn't read past the first 40 pages of the book because of him, let alone watch the movie.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Definitely agree with Pennywise @ #1... but not even one of the clowns from the best B horror movie of all times "Killer clowns from outerspace"???


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So long as Pennywise is #1, the list is accurate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What, no Killer Clowns from Outer Space? I'll agree with Pennywise as #1.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

what...Red Skelton didn't make the list?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Krusty?!?!?!

What about this guy from Poltergeist? He didn't make the list?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely agree, Joker. That clown haunted many of my dreams as a kid. YIKES. 



joker said:


> Krusty?!?!?!
> 
> What about this guy from Poltergeist? He didn't make the list?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I also agree with Joker. The clown from Poltergeist scared me too.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ahhhh Steven King wins again


----------

